Ask HN: What are awesome blogs you read daily? - throwawayt856
======
mtmail
This question, and similarly for books, podcasts, websites, youtube channels
is semi-regular on HN, e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21928170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21928170)

